# Game #23: Jazz @ Cavs (12/20/2005)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*VS* 

*Utah Jazz* *(11-13) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers* *(13-9)*

_*STARTERS*_


*BENCH*


*TIME:* 4:00 pm PT, 7:00 pm ET
*TV:* FSOhio, *NBALP*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio

Cleveland should be rested and ready to go with 2 days off to prepare for Utah. Every game is a big one but this game could have had playoff like anticipation if Carlos Boozer wasn’t injured and was in town to play. That said, the team needs to avoid a letdown. The Cavaliers should feel confident entering this game riding off a win against the Heat, but the way the team nearly lost the game after having such a huge lead, should have the guys remaining on edge. Cleveland has won 2 in a row and is looking to extend the streak to 3. Utah is coming off a quality road win against the Bucks. It will be interesting seeing what type of games Williams, Kirilenko, and Okur have. Each of these players have the potential to really hurt the Cavs.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Yes this is a danger game, Utah has the ability to beat anybody on any given night because they play solid defense. Deron Williams is pretty good also, we will need to contain his penetration. 

We need to pick up this win with 2 games against Chicago, Indy, and @NJ coming up. With Lebron on the roll he is on right now, I like our chances in this one.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

This game is big. We can be over confident coming off a big win. We must play our game. Once agains Boozer wont be playing against the Cavs in Cleveland. He ditched us and has barely played since. I'm glad we didnt give him an huge contract.


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Sep 6, 2004)

Hah!

Came to this thread with one purpose, to see if y'all are still bitter. Two posts in, and there's a Boozer comment. 

You got Kirilenko with back spasms, so he may not play. Lucky for you guys.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Darkwing Duck said:


> Hah!


Eh?



> Came to this thread with one purpose, to see if y'all are still bitter.


Interesting. 



> Two posts in, and there's a Boozer comment.


Of course. But realize the team is better off losing Boozer. That discussion has been beaten into the ground and there was 100% agreement on that. So it's not a controversy in the slightest (like asking a person if the earth is round or flat, it's all one-sided). Cleveland fans simply want to face Boozer. It's a competitive thing, not a personal one. 



> You got Kirilenko with back spasms, so he may not play.


On RealGM, Jazz fans expected AK wouldn't miss much, if any time from the spasms. Either way, I won't be shocked if Kirilenko plays. 



> Lucky for you guys.


I don't think that way. I prefer facing teams when they're full strength. So while it's "lucky" or better to face injured teams, I'd rather face the full deck to see just where exactly our team is.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 12/19/2005 | Brown stays true to his calling*



> *Click Me!*
> 
> *Injury update*
> 
> ...


Let's hope Drew and Z will be ready to go, or at least one of them will be able to play.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Ilgauskas, Gooden kept out of practice*












> *Ilgauskas,Gooden kept out of practice*
> 
> *December 19, 2005*
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 12/20/2005 | Injuries could jumble lineup*












> *Injuries could jumble lineup*
> 
> *Gooden, Ilgauskas questionable as Cavaliers close out homestand with tonight's game against Jazz*
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Recovering Ilgauskas is questionable*











> *CAVALIERS INSIDER*
> *Recovering Ilgauskas is questionable*
> 
> Tuesday, December 20, 2005
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo! NBA | Utah Jazz/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture)*


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Yahoo! NBA | Utah Jazz/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture)*

Big Z and Gooden are both playing tonight. So our starting line up remained set. It's early on but the Jazz have sank 2 jumpshots early on in the 1st quarter.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Yahoo! NBA | Utah Jazz/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture)*

Utah started the quarter sharp from the jump and Cleveland seemed a step behind. But the Cavs have started to make a game of it.

LBJ with the tip and is fouled. Chance for a 3-point play.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The defense has been good again tonight. Even with the hot start the Cavs didn't get discouraged. Just stuck with what they were doing.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron is amazing. He makes adjustments from GAME TO GAME, not season to season. You can see he is aware the rest of the team does better when he gets them off early, and settles into his own offense when the team needs it.

He's learning the game so fast it's amazing.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Utah probably hasn't shot more than 1 or 2 shots from inside 15 feet. Working the midrange game to almost the exclusion of everything else.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Ira Newble is going to enter the game soon.

Utah is going nuts on the offensive glass.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ira!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Kinda sloppy now. Giricek is singlehandedly beating the Cavs early.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man we are playing like crap


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

11-0 Utah run that Marshall finally ended with a baseline score. Then Williams scores on a jumper. Zydrunas scores with the flip-shot in the paint.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Jazz players use a ton of up fakes. All of them using head and shoulder fakes. The tricky thing is if you back off them, they'll just rise up into their shots. But if you crowd them, it becomes a guessing game with the hesistations. Coach Brown needs to tell his players to watch out for that.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Game of spurts again. The Jazz aren't this good of a shooting team. And those looks aren't wide open on the outside.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Our defense was very flat that quarter, hopefully the energy can pick up. We need to stop messing around with Utah and let some guy like Gircek become a hero.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland also needs to control the pace better. The Cavaliers probably want to speed the action up in order to increase their shot attempts.

The Jazz are called for illegal defense.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Why does Damon shoot our technicals? He can't shoot them.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We need more of this lineup with Z out there alongside DJ and Marshall. 

Teams can't cheat off so much when he is in the paint.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Hughes has missed several lay ups tonight but has gotten steals (including a steal right as I'm typing this).


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice Z!! He has played well lately.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Zydrunas with the nimble move on the baseline (LOL, I never thought I'd type that).


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

This Cleveland run is very encouraging. To see the team actually play well with James on the bench is great. It's still early in the game but I'm still happy, nonetheless.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm liking the defense this quarter, our guys are definitely showing strides from game to game which is all you want to see really.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big Z knocking down his free throws. He's at 87% from the line this year. That's great for a center.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry is ultra quick but he isn't as explosive around the rim as he should be. He needs to start slamming those home.

Still like his play better of late but still..


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LBJ into the game, replacing Damon Jones.

James with the strong block from behind on Okur. Nice help defense, LeBron. Then the man-sized rebound by James, heads down the lane and is fouled.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow nice help defense from Lebron, there's those flashes of greatness defensively again


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ It's coming along. Inch by inch but I'll take it.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

GG has 13 on 6 of 9 shooting from the floor.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cmon Snow shoot the damn ball, he kills us being scared to shoot.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Hughes picks up his 3rd foul. Ack. There's still 5:31 left in the half.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great Snow......I could make that wide open layup. Man we need an upgrade at PG.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ We need upgrades at both PG spots. *sigh*


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LBJ working the post with the score. Nice.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron is actually playing good defense..watch him closely he's bodying up his man and playing strong weakside D.

HAH then he gives up a backdoor layup. Still liking the effort.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Z with the deep jumper. That shot he took in the head must have knocked some screws loose and got him going because I don't see any ill effects tonight.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Gooden with a very impressive finish on Okur.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice play by Drew.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man we should just post Lebron all night long, Devin Brown has NO CHANCE against him.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ You're right. Either James will score, get fouled or make a sweet pass out of the post everytime if the Jazz don't change their defensive strategy. Coach Brown should exploit this over and over until Utah makes an adjustment.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Gooden scores on the jumper in the lane. He's playing decent tonight.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Gooden scores again with a baby jumper. Then the Jazz turn the ball over. Nice turn of events.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Snow draws a charge. He's good at getting under people for the call.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Then Gooden with a tip. Solid play for Drew. No complaints about him right now.

Cleveland leads 49-44 at the half. The Jazz only had 15 points in the second quarter.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Decent 1st half. We need to put them down 10-14 early in the 3rd, without AK I could see them letting up and going through the motions the rest of the night. 

Their only real threat to us is Deron Williams, he is really the guy breaking down our defense.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Deron Williams is looking solid. He's able to get wherever he wants on the court and his vision allows him to make nice passes. It's always tough when we have to play teams with good, young PG's who can make us look silly.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LBJ draws a foul en route to the basket. He's attacking the basket good tonight.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Hughes with his 4th foul means he'll probably be done for the rest of the quarter.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James with the score on the baseline. He's beginning to get into scoring mode.

Big Z scores and is fouled.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James drives past Brown for the score. Cleveland has a nice lead right now. Let's hope they keep playing hard. 

Damon Jones nails a 3-ball. Then Damon nails his 2nd straight three-pointer. Utah calls time-out. Cleveland is currently on a 15-4 run.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Are we setting up for some Marty Vicious time tonight!?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Damon Jones nails another 3-ball. He's on FIRE!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Marty's not active tonight is he?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron James nails a 3-ball.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Marty's not active tonight is he?


I don't know. Next time they pan the bench, I'll look to see if he's in a suit or not.


Jones with another 3-ball! On FIRE!!!!!!!!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Luke Jackson enters the game.

Luke going down the "C-cut" and is fouled. He'll go to the line.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I didn't see him on the bench.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Luke should see some extended time now. He needs to seize the opportunity.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Luke draws another foul trying to drive. Nice seeing that he's not just going to catch and shoot all the time. Now he needs to knock down his foul shots. LOL


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Newble's block gives Cleveland 7 blocks as a team tonight. It seems like his foot is okay so far.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

At the end of the 3rd quarter, Cleveland leads 82-59.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Luke drives and is fouled on way to the basket again. He makes the first free-throw and nails the second.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Greg is given a technical. He threw the basketball off the side of the glass and it went into the stands. Crazy.

Jackson nails the jumper. Newble blocks his 2nd shot of the night.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Luke nails another jumper. He has 8 points tonight. Then Jackson throws a nice dime. It's garbage time but he's balling tonight.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Jackson nails a floater (10 points). Next play, Luke dishes another dime to Hamilton who scores and is fouled.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This makes me mad, I wanted to see Marty Vicious. Damn.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Luke is tearing it up!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> This makes me mad, I wanted to see Marty Vicious. Damn.


Me too. I'm still holding onto the Summer League as my only glimpse of him.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> Greg is given a technical. He threw the basketball off the side of the glass and it went into the stands. Crazy.
> 
> Jackson nails the jumper. Newble blocks his 2nd shot of the night.


Ha I like Ostertag, he would be a nice backup for Z.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Ha I like Ostertag, he would be a nice backup for Z.


Perhaps. But I can tell you the Cleveland crowd here at The Q hates Ostertag. They were booing him whenever he touched the ball for a stretch of the game. He certainly hasn't made any friends this time around.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Mike Wilks scores. The crowd is happy. "Everybody eats tonight." Free chalupas, courtesy of the Cleveland Cavaliers.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> Perhaps. But I can tell you the Cleveland crowd here at The Q hates Ostertag. They were booing him whenever he touched the ball for a stretch of the game. He certainly hasn't made any friends this time around.


No your right, he got chippy with Z in that one game a year or two ago also.

I just like his nasty attitude (and size), we need someone like that.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Luke Jackson can play, he just needs consistent minutes and it becomes obvious.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Luke Jackson can play, he just needs consistent minutes and it becomes obvious.


The Sasha/Luke/Ira triangle changes daily. Tonight Luke showed offense and Ira showed defense. So whenever Sasha comes back, he'll need to reestablish himself as being superior offensively or defensively to either or both Luke and Ira.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Luke draws another foul trying to put the ball on the floor. I hope Luke remembers tonight. He didn't just catch and shoot tonight. Jackson sometimes shot right away and drove other times.

Lukes goes to the line and hits both foul shots.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Jackson fouled going to the rack again. Aggressive kid tonight! 

He hits the first free-throw, then nails the second.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score: Cleveland 110, Utah 85*


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I like it when Jackson is aggressive. So often he's looking to pass so much that he forces them. It's almost like he's afraid to shoot. 

By the way, who shut down Okur. He started out 3-3 and went 0-6 the rest of the game.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I remember Gooden checking Okur for most of the time (early on) and from there, Marshall must have taken the nod.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 12/21/2005 | Cavs' defense shines in rout*











> *Cavs’ defense shines in rout*
> *Jazz limited to 30 points in 2nd quarter, 3rd quarters. James scores 25, gets rest*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavs click: Lights out on Jazz*












> *LeBron James lifts his shot over the outstretched arms of several Utah Jazz defenders in Cleveland’s 110-85 victory at The Q.*
> 
> *Cavs click: Lights out on Jazz*
> *Strong defense brings deseperately needed win’*
> ...


----------

